

How Google Works. Eric Schmidt - squiggy22
http://www.howgoogleworks.net

======
grflynn
When buying, the checkout page is housed in this tiny iframe:

Also - the UX is terrible, and I have no idea how I should proceed in buying
this. This is Google failing to take payment for something that should be
seamless enough.

Screenshot:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/f.cl.ly/items/44261X2i2H2w1O1I1F0V/...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/f.cl.ly/items/44261X2i2H2w1O1I1F0V/a.png)

